# what is the best bowtech you have ever had



## LittleChamp

what is the best bowtech you ever had I want to know im gong to get one


----------



## BIGBC

Ive never owned a Bowtech, always preffered Hoyts.
But I shot a Bowtech Commander when I was looking to get a new bow and it was very very tempting; my fav bowtech so far.


----------



## WOWcham

I shoot a 07 commander best of the best in my opinion the new bowtechs have a harsh cam on them tho...


----------



## Twinsfan

by far the tribute. best bow made


----------



## tru-force ss

i wish i had owned a bowtech :tongue:


----------



## 206Moose

The General


----------



## sneak1413

For hunting it is a toss up betweenthe tribby, ally and the 82nd. for spots hands down the 08 commander. I love this bow. best bow that has been made for smoothness, noise, stability and for down right accuracy. This thing just shoots.


----------



## Robinhooder3

The 82nd airborne is the perfect hunting bow. I own a diamond justice and shot the Marquis. Almost all the bowtechs are fast and comfortable. Anything from the diamond line is affordable and high quality.


----------



## Rory/MO

to be honest, this is one of the stupidest questions ive heard all day.


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> to be honest, this is one of the stupidest questions ive heard all day.



Dude you dont have to be and A** h***... he was just asking a question. if you think its dumb keep it to your self


----------



## tylerolsen12

Elite13 said:


> Dude you dont have to be and A** h***... he was just asking a question. if you think its dumb keep it to your self


just what i was thinking


----------



## Elite13

archerykid12 said:


> just what i was thinking


i know. i mean come on it was just a simple question


----------



## Rory/MO

yep, like you guys are going to keep me from posting here.


----------



## viperarcher

My favorite bowtech is the one I have tied to my boat anchor! LOL


----------



## BowhntrOma

I have an 06 Allegiance. Great hunting bow IMO.


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> yep, like you guys are going to keep me from posting here.



Do you seriously think that it is right for what you posted? if your going to be negative its probaly better if you dont post hear then


----------



## tylerolsen12

Elite13 said:


> Do you seriously think that it is right for what you posted? if your going to be negative its probaly better if you dont post hear then


agreed on this post too


----------



## bow slayer

82nd airborne is by far the best bow out there. i own one and it is working great and going so fast you can get 300fps out of it only pulling 50 pounds it owns


----------



## BowtechKid

*equalizer*

I Shoot An Equalizer its very smooth and gose up to 50 pounds and 26" Draw.

Only Bowtech i have owned but its the best and i love it!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

I don't care for bowtech. They're ugly bows, thats for sure.

but im going to have to agree with rory, that was a stupid illiterate question.


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I don't care for bowtech. They're ugly bows, thats for sure.
> 
> but im going to have to agree with rory, that was a stupid illiterate question.



haha and the xforce isnt ugly? Most of the bowtech's actually look good. just like any other bow


----------



## Rory/MO

Elite13 said:


> haha and the xforce isnt ugly? Most of the bowtech's actually look good. just like any other bow




i actually think they are really good looking bows

and it wasnt me that said that, it was my friend on my computer


anyway to answer your question, just go shoot a bunch of bows, and buy what fits you and your most comfortable with.

sometimes it wont be a bowtech


----------



## master hunter

never owned one but i like the 101st airborne.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> haha and the xforce isnt ugly? Most of the bowtech's actually look good. just like any other bow


haha, well you might think it looks ugly bud, but at least it performs better than the bowtech.


----------



## tylerolsen12

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, well you might think it looks ugly bud, but at least it performs better than the bowtech.


actually the 82nd airborne does out perform the x force buddy it an actual 350fps bow not inflated ibo like the x force because they a 1/2 to 3/4 in long on the draw but im sure you already knew that


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> haha, well you might think it looks ugly bud, but at least it performs better than the bowtech.


How does it out perform the bowtech? 

speed-nope
draw-nope
accuraccy-nope

you tell me how it out performs the bowtech


----------



## Rory/MO

what the hell does it matter what outperforms a bowtech or what doesnt

it all depends on the shooter.


----------



## tylerolsen12

xXxrory7xXx said:


> what the hell does it matter what outperforms a bowtech or what doesnt
> 
> it all depends on the shooter.


exactly he thinks his bow is the best thing in the world


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> How does it out perform the bowtech?
> 
> speed-nope
> draw-nope
> accuraccy-nope
> 
> you tell me how it out performs the bowtech


I will tell you...... 

Draw cycle
accuracy 
and yes the bowtech does amount to the same speed
vibration 
and it has less noise. 

so you can just shove it!


----------



## sneak1413

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I will tell you......
> 
> Draw cycle
> accuracy
> and yes the bowtech does amount to the same speed
> vibration
> and it has less noise.
> 
> so you can just shove it!


My 82nd is a couple fps faster than my xforce, it is about equal in noise and vibration. i have 80% letoff with my 82nd, the 82nd holds better for me, and it comes to a draw length that feels comfortable to me not 1/2" long for me. that is i like a 27 1/4" amo draw bow and the xforce was about 27 3/4" amo draw. Shoot what you like best but when it comes to down right performance, pound for pound, and a bow that fits me real well the 82nd put the xforce to shame. but then again that is just for me for you it is obviously a whole different ball game. just like those that shoot mathews, i shot the pse about as well as i shot my outback. just not very good compared to the hoyts, elite, and bowtech bows that i have owed.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664756


go to this URL


----------



## sneak1413

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=664756
> 
> 
> go to this URL


I see plus's and minus's for both bows and it seems more people like the 82nd over the xforce. Which part of it where you really looking at?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

sneak1413 said:


> I see plus's and minus's for both bows and it seems more people like the 82nd over the xforce. Which part of it where you really looking at?


It was comparing the two bows. I don't know why you say more people like the 82nd, looks like to me that most just said to compare the two on your own.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=715118
here is another one.


----------



## thrill_seeker

What About diamond they are a bow tech and perform nicely !!!!


----------



## sneak1413

thrill_seeker said:


> What About diamond they are a bow tech and perform nicely !!!!


If you like single cams the diamond line is a great line.


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I will tell you......
> 
> Draw cycle
> accuracy
> and yes the bowtech does amount to the same speed
> vibration
> and it has less noise.
> 
> so you can just shove it!


this is probaly some little rich kid that thinks he knows everything about archery when he really doesent have a clue


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> this is probaly some little rich kid that thinks he knows everything about archery when he really doesent have a clue


HAHA, it's ok Elite; id be mad too if i were shooting an Elite. 

However, i obviously do know quite a bit about archery hence the pictures in the trophy pic thred. its funny how i didnt see anything from you. Oh it's okay your day might come. 

It's also funny how you made the rich boy comment, almost like your jelous or something.


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> HAHA, it's ok Elite; id be mad too if i were shooting an Elite.
> 
> However, i obviously do know quite a bit about archery hence the pictures in the trophy pic thred. its funny how i didnt see anything from you. Oh it's okay your day might come.
> 
> It's also funny how you made the rich boy comment, almost like your jelous or something.


yea pretty much anyone can go kill a muledeer or elk if they have a place to do it. i dont hunt for those animals since i dont have a place to go hunt those animals. but i do have a place to go hunt for whitetail, axis, Black buck, texas dall's and hogs. We have whitetail's on our ranch that are 4 year olds that are 175+.. but we pass them up since they havent reached there full potential. I have killed plenty of animals with my bow and gun. It doesent matter what bow i shoot as long as i get to shoot. Maybe i dont have pics on this computer ever think about that? And now why would i be jealous of some kid that is on his computer that i dont even know


----------



## bowhuntin_KS

I really like this one


----------



## PSE CRAZY

Elite13 said:


> yea pretty much anyone can go kill a muledeer or elk if they have a place to do it. i dont hunt for those animals since i dont have a place to go hunt those animals. but i do have a place to go hunt for whitetail, axis, Black buck, texas dall's and hogs. We have whitetail's on our ranch that are 4 year olds that are 175+.. but we pass them up since they havent reached there full potential. I have killed plenty of animals with my bow and gun. It doesent matter what bow i shoot as long as i get to shoot. Maybe i dont have pics on this computer ever think about that? And now why would i be jealous of some kid that is on his computer that i dont even know


So you hunt high fence property? no wonder. how about you come to IL and kill some BIG deer the right way


----------



## PSE CRAZY

back on topic...... i think that the general is a good shooting bow....but i don't like all the limb problems that have been going on


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> yea pretty much anyone can go kill a muledeer or elk if they have a place to do it. i dont hunt for those animals since i dont have a place to go hunt those animals. but i do have a place to go hunt for whitetail, axis, Black buck, texas dall's and hogs. We have whitetail's on our ranch that are 4 year olds that are 175+.. but we pass them up since they havent reached there full potential. I have killed plenty of animals with my bow and gun. It doesent matter what bow i shoot as long as i get to shoot. Maybe i dont have pics on this computer ever think about that? And now why would i be jealous of some kid that is on his computer that i dont even know


you make it sound like it's easy to go out and kill a mule deer or an elk. :secret: truth is......... open country mule deer hunting is a supream challenge, and there are not many things that are harder. 

but you hunt fenced in property................ well hell a 4 year old could do that, weather he will fill his tag or not, idk. If you don't have pics on your computer you should probably get some on there. cause until then i will continuing believing hunting and archery are unknown to you. and don't sit there and say " well what if i don't care what you think?" wrong, if you didn't care, you wouldn't be arguing with me.


----------



## Rory/MO

PSE CRAZY said:


> So you hunt high fence property? no wonder. how about you come to IL and kill some BIG deer the right way



wow x2

:RockOn::thumbs_up:rock:


----------



## Elite13

PSE CRAZY said:


> So you hunt high fence property? no wonder. how about you come to IL and kill some BIG deer the right way


No actually we dont hunt high fenced property. What is the right way? as long as your in the woods seems to be the right way to me


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you make it sound like it's easy to go out and kill a mule deer or an elk. :secret: truth is......... open country mule deer hunting is a supream challenge, and there are not many things that are harder.
> 
> but you hunt fenced in property................ well hell a 4 year old could do that, weather he will fill his tag or not, idk. If you don't have pics on your computer you should probably get some on there. cause until then i will continuing believing hunting and archery are unknown to you. and don't sit there and say " well what if i don't care what you think?" wrong, if you didn't care, you wouldn't be arguing with me.



yea it is easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk that hasnt grown to its full potential. But if your looking for a true trophy animal then its not going to be very easy is it. The older the animal get the smarter they get


----------



## Rory/MO

elite13 said:


> yea it is easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk that hasnt grown to its full potential. But if your looking for a true trophy animal then its not going to be very easy is it. The older the animal get the smarter they get



i got an idea, you post some pictures of your deer

come on youre obviously the great white hunter!


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> i got an idea, you post some pictures of your deer
> 
> come on youre obviously the great white hunter!



As i said i dont have pictures on this computer. once i move into my new house ill post them. and when did i say i was a great hunter?


----------



## Rory/MO

Elite13 said:


> As i said i dont have pictures on this computer. once i move into my new house ill post them. and when did i say i was a great hunter?


great cant wait to see them 



and i guess you dont remember saying this 



> yea it is easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk that hasnt grown to its full potential. But if your looking for a true trophy animal then its not going to be very easy is it. The older the animal get the smarter they ge



because if its easy to do that, you must be a great hunter.


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> great cant wait to see them
> 
> 
> 
> and i guess you dont remember saying this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because if its easy to do that, you must be a great hunter.



i dont see anything that says i said im a great hunter there buddy?


----------



## Rory/MO

if its so easy to kill those for you, you must be a great hunter.


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> if its so easy to kill those for you, you must be a great hunter.



ok i didnt say that then. There are alot of people that just get into hunting and kill a animal on their first hunt. Does that mean they are a great hunter? yea exactly


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Elite13 said:


> yea it is easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk that hasnt grown to its full potential. But if your looking for a true trophy animal then its not going to be very easy is it. The older the animal get the smarter they get


For one kid, my bull was 8 1/2 years old and was in degression. he was at his full potential as far as the mind goes. And if you say my 185 buck isn't at his full potential, then you know nothing about deer. " it's easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk" hmmm.......... where are your's???????????? if it's soooooo easy, then go do it kid!!!!!! you ask people who have hunted mule deer compared to whitetail..... most will tell you even with a young muley, they are very smart and aware. of course you wouldn't know, you hunt on ranches. you're probably one of those guys who calls themselves hunters when in reality they hunt out of a big box on food plot. don't sit here and act like it's easy to do, cause it's not.


----------



## Elite13

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> For one kid, my bull was 8 1/2 years old and was in degression. he was at his full potential as far as the mind goes. And if you say my 185 buck isn't at his full potential, then you know nothing about deer. " it's easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk" hmmm.......... where are your's???????????? if it's soooooo easy, then go do it kid!!!!!! you ask people who have hunted mule deer compared to whitetail..... most will tell you even with a young muley, they are very smart and aware. of course you wouldn't know, you hunt on ranches. you're probably one of those guys who calls themselves hunters when in reality they hunt out of a big box on food plot. don't sit here and act like it's easy to do, cause it's not.



Yea im not talking about those animals. And yea i hunt out of a ground blind and sit on a feeder. Thats the way you hunt where im at. its nearly impossible for one person to cover 8,000 acres. and i dont know if you cant read or what but as i stated early quite a few times im in the process of moving and dont have pic on this computer


----------



## Rory/MO

Elite13 said:


> ok i didnt say that then. There are alot of people that just get into hunting and kill a animal on their first hunt. Does that mean they are a great hunter? yea exactly



ok then, i guess you dont remember saying this then



> yea it is easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk that hasnt grown to its full potential. But if your looking for a true trophy animal then its not going to be very easy is it. The older the animal get the smarter they get



:uzi:


----------



## Elite13

xXxrory7xXx said:


> ok then, i guess you dont remember saying this then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uzi:



yea exactly my point where did i say that? your making an inference thats what i mean


----------



## bowboy0

I deal bowtech in my archery shop and they make a great line of bows... I would have to say our most popular so far is the 82nd... But what I recomend you do is find your closests bowtech dealer and try them out for yourself cause no two archers are the same.


You guys who are argueing EVERYONE has different views on Archery and Hunting if they didn't we wouldn't be on here right know discussing this. Ya'll just think of the things you got in comon like archery or hunting or the great outdoors not he shoots elite or he shoots pse or he hunts high fences.

Take care and shoot straight,
Jake


----------



## LittleChamp

*thanks*

ok thank you guys a lot you all are very nice except you bowtech haters thank you elite 14 and archery kid for having my back xXxrory7xXx you did make some good points but after all I have a bowtech what kind in my sig


----------



## Elite13

LittleChamp said:


> ok thank you guys a lot you all are very nice except you bowtech haters thank you elite 14 and archery kid for having my back xXxrory7xXx you did make some good points but after all I have a bowtech what kind in my sig


no problem and oh its Elite13 to you :wink: lol jk


----------



## LittleChamp

*sory*

ok im sory


----------



## Elite13

LittleChamp said:


> ok im sory



ha no problem


----------



## Bellows1

Gentlemen, it has long been my contention that the youth of AT are the best behaved. You all are pretty much left alone in this forum to discuss any topic that interest you. However that all hinges on your conduct.

This thread has run down the wrong road, I'd like to thank those that kept it on track and ask those who yanked the wheel to the guardrails to not do so again in the future...cause you really don't want some old guy in here reading over your shoulder do ya? 

Thank you, Bill


----------



## Bowtech4916

*Originally Posted by LittleChamp*

I own 3 Bowtechs. I have an 07 Equalizer, an 07 Tribute & an 08 Allegiance. If you are a short draw the Equalizer is probably your best bet because like most Bowtechs, it has a smooth draw, plenty of speed and most important to me, a solid back wall. A feature that most of the high end bows leave out. Bow creep is a mother and could really affect your shot. 

If you are moving into a higher pound bow, the Tribute is the way to go if you can find one. I think this bow really puts together all of the features that make for a great bow. There are many great bows on the market so go out and shoot as many as you can and make the decision for yourself. 

Remember, all these bows that everyone brags about will get the job done. I dont know if you are using this bow for hunting or competition shooting so take note of the feel of the handle, the draw cycle, back wall & most of all which bow you feel comfortable with. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## ArcheryPoorLOL

I've only ever shot one bowtech and it was an older Bowtech BlackKnight Dually. This bow was smokin fast and has an IBO of 350 fps. I even shot a couple of perfect 200's for our hunter safety team with it even though it isn't a target bow. I then decided to get a Mathews Drenalin and couldn't shoot as good with this 08' model as I could with the 2004 or older bowtech. Weird huh?


----------



## BIGBC

> kaibab-hunter74
> Banned


has he actually been banned now ?

You know things are going downhill when the mods have to get involved.


----------



## Bowman16

who really cares whos bow can out perform someone elses. you dont need the most expensive bow or the one that performs the best inorder to kill deer. My friends dad shoots an old buckmasters bow with the old style sights. i bet its killed bigger deer and more deer than those of you who have a brand new fancy dancy bow the costs $1000 or more


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Bowman16 said:


> . you dont need the most expensive bow............ brand new fancy dancy bow the costs $1000 or more


If you get a bow on ArcheryTalk you can get a top of the line bow for a great price. My dad just bought a 08 Mathews Drenalin on here for $425, and thats a great bow!! So If you get a bow on AT, you can save a *pile* of money!! I mean the savings will start to add up!!


----------



## Evinrude

The General for sure


----------



## tylerolsen12

BIGBC said:


> has he actually been banned now ?
> 
> You know things are going downhill when the mods have to get involved.


yep looks like he got a little vacation im sure he will be back soon


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

The best bowtech is no bowtech:nyah:

:jksign:


I really like bowtech. I love my brothers 101st. I really like the new Admiral it might be my next bow


----------



## BIGBC

archerykid12 said:


> yep looks like he got a little vacation im sure he will be back soon


I wonder wether he'll learn anything from this . . .


----------



## hunter41606

i shoot an 07 tribute and it is NICE. Very smooth, quiet, and fast.. deff a good choice. I had a mathews mq-32 which i thot was very nice too but this one leaves it in the dust


----------



## Robinhooder3

I have to say, I shot the General the other day and WOW!!!!
The only fault I could tell from it is the undesirable draw cycle but that was IT. It sounded like someone flicking a lighter and there was just enough shock to get a good feedback. The riser was dead in the hand and that bow was SWEET!


----------



## tylerolsen12

BIGBC said:


> I wonder wether he'll learn anything from this . . .


doubtful


----------



## hstubblefield

i like the captian still better than the genral


----------



## Robinhooder3

never shot the captain. Would love to though.


----------



## gobblercrazy

The only Bowtech I've shot so far is the Equalizer. Liked it so much, made it my new set-up. :darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC

Im considering buying a Commander just cause I like it so much. Ive got some christmas money going spare.


----------



## HuntLions_94

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> you make it sound like it's easy to go out and kill a mule deer or an elk. :secret: truth is......... open country mule deer hunting is a supream challenge, and there are not many things that are harder.
> 
> but you hunt fenced in property................ well hell a 4 year old could do that, weather he will fill his tag or not, idk. If you don't have pics on your computer you should probably get some on there. cause until then i will continuing believing hunting and archery are unknown to you. and don't sit there and say " well what if i don't care what you think?" wrong, if you didn't care, you wouldn't be arguing with me.



Ya spot and stock with no cover i wouldn't call that easy


----------



## HuntLions_94

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> For one kid, my bull was 8 1/2 years old and was in degression. he was at his full potential as far as the mind goes. And if you say my 185 buck isn't at his full potential, then you know nothing about deer. " it's easy to go out and kill a little mule deer or elk" hmmm.......... where are your's???????????? if it's soooooo easy, then go do it kid!!!!!! you ask people who have hunted mule deer compared to whitetail..... most will tell you even with a young muley, they are very smart and aware. of course you wouldn't know, you hunt on ranches. you're probably one of those guys who calls themselves hunters when in reality they hunt out of a big box on food plot. don't sit here and act like it's easy to do, cause it's not.


ya my bull was 9 years old too and he ran right under use when we were glassing. Just cuz there older doesn't mean there smart


----------



## HuntLions_94

Elite13 said:


> Yea im not talking about those animals. And yea i hunt out of a ground blind and sit on a feeder. Thats the way you hunt where im at. its nearly impossible for one person to cover 8,000 acres. and i dont know if you cant read or what but as i stated early quite a few times im in the process of moving and dont have pic on this computer


dude im not trying to stir the pot or anything but sitting a feeder sound pretty
easy compared to spot and stock


----------



## Rick Evans

*Bowtech VS. other*

i am a avide shooter for hoyt and am sponcer by starrflight archery. Every bowtech i have every come into contact with the limbs cracked. Bowtech are very bad about limb problems. that is why i shoot hoyt. hoyt can dry fire any of there bows 300 times before a limb cracks. But it is your choice.


----------



## bowtech2006

Ive owed a 2006 tirbute 2006 aggliance 2007 guardian 2008 general and waiting on my 2009 captain to get here
For smoothness and no handshock I would go with the General!!! Then The Guardian.
For Speed I would pick the aggliance
I can't say anything for the 2009 models cause where I live they havn't gotten any in to shot but I did order the Captain cause I know bowtech makes a great shooting bow


----------



## Rory/MO

Rick Evans said:


> i am a avide shooter for hoyt and am sponcer by starrflight archery. Every bowtech i have every come into contact with the limbs cracked. Bowtech are very bad about limb problems. that is why i shoot hoyt. hoyt can dry fire any of there bows 300 times before a limb cracks. But it is your choice.



Nice spelling!
:thumbs_up


----------



## BIGBC

Rick Evans said:


> i am a avide shooter for hoyt and am sponcer by starrflight archery. Every bowtech i have every come into contact with the limbs cracked. Bowtech are very bad about limb problems. that is why i shoot hoyt. hoyt can dry fire any of there bows 300 times before a limb cracks. But it is your choice.


Ive shot many Bowtechs, but ive never seen a limb failure on one. I know several avid Bowtech shooters who've never experienced a limb failure.

I shoot Hoyt because I like them . . . alot, not because you can dryfire the limbs any No. of times without them breaking. Im pretty certain other parts of the bow would fail if not the limbs.


----------



## bowtech_guy17

commander by far!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*agreed*



BIGBC said:


> *Ive shot many Bowtechs, but ive never seen a limb failure on one. I know several avid Bowtech shooters who've never experienced a limb failure.*
> 
> I shoot Hoyt because I like them . . . alot, not because you can dryfire the limbs any No. of times without them breaking. Im pretty certain other parts of the bow would fail if not the limbs.


+1 :zip:


----------



## ausman

*Bowtech*

Equalizer very good bow:thumbs _up


----------



## MOHALucan

This is the only Bowtech I have owned, so it is the best.....:wink: Info is in my signature.....


----------



## LungBustin

Rick Evans said:


> i am a avide shooter for hoyt and am sponcer by starrflight archery. Every bowtech i have every come into contact with the limbs cracked. Bowtech are very bad about limb problems. that is why i shoot hoyt. hoyt can dry fire any of there bows 300 times before a limb cracks. But it is your choice.



Hey,
I would get my facts straight before posting.
:zip:


----------



## Robinhooder3

Rick Evans said:


> i am a avide shooter for hoyt and am sponcer by starrflight archery. Every bowtech i have every come into contact with the limbs cracked. Bowtech are very bad about limb problems. that is why i shoot hoyt. hoyt can dry fire any of there bows 300 times before a limb cracks. But it is your choice.


wow so an AVID shooter for hoyt is saying that every bowtech he's ever seen has had limb problems in cotradiction to what many others who actualy own bowtechs have observed. hmmmm. not to mention the product pitch at the end like he was a salesman.


----------



## Ignition kid

Elite13 said:


> haha and the xforce isnt ugly? Most of the bowtech's actually look good. just like any other bow


That is true,bowtechs look sharp, just as sharp as a mathews.:wink:


----------



## manoah

WOWcham said:


> I shoot a 07 commander best of the best in my opinion the new bowtechs have a harsh cam on them tho...


I have tested the 09 lineupm, and the 82airborn and air raid are speed bows
and not for me as you say they are rough.As for the admeral,captianand sentinel,the draws feel as nice as last years models. The swat 70# feels like a 55#!
I'm going for the sentenel.Shure to be my best bow yet!


----------



## manoah

BIGBC said:


> Ive shot many Bowtechs, but ive never seen a limb failure on one. I know several avid Bowtech shooters who've never experienced a limb failure.
> 
> I shoot Hoyt because I like them . . . alot, not because you can dryfire the limbs any No. of times without them breaking. Im pretty certain other parts of the bow would fail if not the limbs.


Last year bowtech did have a limb problem,but they fixed the problem recaled the limbs from the affected plant and replaced limbs for ennyone who requested them.I don't plan on dry fireing my $800 bow. The ashurance of a full lifetime warenty is good enough for me!


----------



## manoah

archerykid12 said:


> actually the 82nd airborne does out perform the x force buddy it an actual 350fps bow not inflated ibo like the x force because they a 1/2 to 3/4 in long on the draw but im sure you already knew that


I agree. I have a 06 pse, the new models are better but stil ugly and my last choice.

I'm buying a new sentinel!


----------



## Robinhooder3

manoah said:


> Last year bowtech did have a limb problem,but they fixed the problem recaled the limbs from the affected plant and replaced limbs for ennyone who requested them.I don't plan on dry fireing my $800 bow. The ashurance of a full lifetime warenty is good enough for me!


in addition to that it was primarily one model in one poundage. The general 60 to 70 pounds.


----------



## BIGBC

Robinhooder3 said:


> in addition to that it was primarily one model in one poundage. The general 60 to 70 pounds.


Thats likely why i never came across it; FITA target is maxed at 60lbs and bow hunting is illegal in the UK so 60-70lb bows are pretty rare.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

thise is the only bowtech i will ever own 06 tribute Predator brown


----------



## ChadLister

i won the ibo world championship with my 101st airborne so thats the best one i've ever had


----------



## master hunter

i have never heard of a limb on them cracking. my dad is a bow dealer and he said out of 200 of bowtechs he has sold in the last couple years only a few hav cracked.


----------



## BIGBC

master hunter said:


> i have *never heard of a limb on them cracking*. my dad is a bow dealer and he said out of 200 of bowtechs he has sold in the last couple years only *a few hav cracked*.


So you have heard of a few cracking.


----------



## master hunter

BIGBC said:


> So you have heard of a few cracking.


ya one or 2 out of 200.


----------



## MOHALucan

master hunter said:


> i have never heard of a limb on them cracking. my dad is a bow dealer and he said out of 200 of bowtechs he has sold in the last couple years only a few hav cracked.


I had a limb on my 82nd start to splinter on me, but I got them replaced and have had no troubles whatsoever... I think I just got a bad apple that was in the basket.... I still love the bow.


----------



## tracy bullock

My original Black Knight2.....


----------



## archerjimb

*2009 Captian*

Last year i bought a new 82 Airborn and a Commander, but by far the new 2009 Captain is a much nicer bow


----------

